# 68 shifter boot install help



## banshman (Mar 23, 2017)

So I'm converting my car to a manual and have some questions. I already installed the shifter porch. My question is how do I install the boot? Do I mount the boot directly to the porch with that trim ring then the console just goes on top? Or do I install carpet first then attach the boot with trim ring threw the carpet into the porch? I would think the boot goes directly to porch just to keep it waterproof but I'm not sure.

Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

The carpet goes over the top
Not
Under the ring 
Good question


----------



## banshman (Mar 23, 2017)

Your always a wealth of knowledge. Thanks!


----------

